# Question about Radeon Settings and cnext



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2019)

I am not very well informed on the computer components. I have something called Radeon Settings and cnext on my computer and have no idea how I got them or what they do. 

I also received 2 emails in 2 days about an order I placed about Brawl Stars-Hero legends. I didn't order this and I didn't respond because the address was crazy it had about 20 numbers and letter and then at the end one saidjr@svurec and the other said all numbers and letters @dsahbabop. They said they billed my credit card but so far I haven't seen any charge. does anyone know what the heck these things are ?


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2019)

Insofar as Radeon is concerned....that is a feature/function on AMD equipped computers.  There is far too much info on that feature to post here, but you can learn all about it by doing a Google search on "Radeon".

With regard to your second question...that is Obvious Spam, and should be ignored.  If you respond to such an e-mail, you potentially expose yourself to Fraud or Identity Theft.


----------



## AprilSun (May 15, 2019)

Yes, the email is Spam and should be avoided. Any time you get email stating that you have ordered something that you didn't, they are trying to get info on you and they will do nothing but cause you problems if you click on the links in the email. I have gotten so many of them and that's when I mark them as junk so if they try again, it goes straight to my junk folder.


----------



## Chucktin (May 15, 2019)

Hey, don't feel bad I got a call yesterday guy said (scratchy recording) that if "you" don't respond immediately the FBI and the CIA was going to come calling. ! Uh huh. Ignored that one after a laugh.


----------



## Mike (May 15, 2019)

Sassycakes, Radeon is the display adapter and it
keeps your monitor working.

As for the Email, find how to block and delete the
senders if you use Yahoo, then there three little
dots (...) at the top, click there and select "Block",
all Email services have a block facility, you just
have to find it.

Mike.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2019)

Thank all of you for your help, I put the email in spam and I'm reading about radeon.


----------

